# Medições de ruído - Estação meteorológica



## Nuno L (13 Out 2016 às 16:30)

Estou à procura de uma estação meteorológica, especialmente, para velocidade e direcção do vento.
Esta estação acompanhará o sonómetro em medições de ruído ambiental. A questão é que tenho que a calibrar de 0 a 5 m/s para a poder utilizar.
Tentei com uma TFA Nexus e não conseguiram realizar a calibração por o tempo de estabilização ser muito longo. Ainda estou no processo de perceber se isto se deveu especificamente ao próprio aparelho ou à classe de aparelhos (e como tal terei de adquirir uma de classe superior).
Como esta área não é a minha praia, venho aqui questionar a comunidade para ver se me podem indicar uma estação meteorológica para estes fins, mas com boa fiabilidade.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Out 2016 às 20:35)

uma sonda ultrassonica deve a melhor escolha pois não possui parte moveis sendo mais fiável, eu já trabalhei na área e usava desses. menos partes para partir


----------

